# Problème BOOTCAMP



## LouisM (28 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Mon problème est simple.

Je souhaite utiliser windows sur mon mac. Je passe donc pas l'assistant bootcamp avec une image ISO de windows 8.1 (Pourquoi pas 10? Je ne sais pas j'ai trouvé 8.1 sexy).

Après avoir réussi, et ce à l'aide d'un disque dur externe (car ne disposant pas d'un MAC suffisamment récent), je constate que mon disque à bel et bien était partionné, mais qu'il y a manifestement eu un problème lors de l'installation de Windows 8.1. En effet il ne m'est pas possible  d'accéder à Windows, bien qu'ayant redémarré le mac à la suite de l'installation, comme conseillé.

Pensez-vous que l'installation de windows à échoué et qu'il convient donc de recommencer en supprimant ce qui à été partionné via l'assistant bootcamp ?

Je vous remercie par avance.














*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------

